# Building a barn?



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

*Hello, I was wondering how many people built their own barn and how much it cost?*​We started with only a run-in but once I got a second horse we built a "temporary" barn, it isn't the prettiest but it works, now we would like to make it permanent and more pleasing to the eye. My father and boyfriend are carpenters so I wouldn't have to pay for labor. But roughly what would a two-stall barn cost (material, eta..)? Has anyone ever bought the pre-owned barns that you just put up in like a week?


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Before we built the barn you sent me a message about, we were going to have a Horizon Structures modular barn pre-built and put together in 3 days. We ran into problems with our county and couldn't find a level enough piece of land that wasn't really far from the house to put it on, so we went with the bank barn.

Here's the Horizon Structure site:
Monitor Style Modular Barn
They're all amish built and made very well. We drove up to see them 3x and were totally sold on them

We were going to get the Monitor:








It was 24x36 with 3 stalls and a wash stall (or tack room, whichever we wanted). The only thing that wasn't appealing to us was the small 1/2 hayloft and the stairs up to it. Unless you have a hay elevator that's going to be a PAIN to load up! 

That barn was about $36,000. And well worth it IMO. 

What kind of barn are interested in? A center aisle, shedrow? Do you just want 2 stalls or do you want a tack room? 

Horizons also has nice shedrows in different sizes  Check 'em out! They are very easy to work with and can pretty much design anything you want.


----------



## jules083 (Jan 19, 2010)

DIY Pole Barns & Supplies - Pole Barns, Pole Buildings, Pole Barn Packages, Pole Barn Builder, Pole Barn Builders, Garages, Horse Barns, Steel Buildings, Metal Buildings, Storage Sheds, Machine Storage, Farm Buildings

A 30X40X10 kit is a little over 6 grand. Big enough to make a few stalls in it and have room left over for hay and maybe a smaller trailer. Pricing might be different in your area though. I have a 24X40 and I would like it to be a little wider.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I always like the kits you bought but my father who is a contractor said you're getting ripped off. They are so good looking though, I just want room enough for two horses and maybe a small isle. Or the ones out in the country where they are just stalls. Thanks for replying!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I found this link and I'm seriously wanting to try this out this coming spring.

OurBarn


----------



## AlabamaHorseMom (Jan 20, 2010)

Check out mdbarns.com

They have some really nice ideas.


----------



## jules083 (Jan 19, 2010)

White Foot said:


> I always like the kits you bought but my father who is a contractor said you're getting ripped off. They are so good looking though, I just want room enough for two horses and maybe a small isle. Or the ones out in the country where they are just stalls. Thanks for replying!


 
I wonder if you took a build sheet of the material in the kit and priced it out piece by piece if it wouldn't be a similar price. I would assume the supplier would buy in bulk and get a lot of discounts, maybe pass that on a bit. Plus you would get instructions. I don't claim to be a carpenter, and copying someone's design is easier than engerneering a building when you have never built one before. If I had experiance helping me like your situation though it might be a different story. One thing I don't like about the site I showed you is they have 4' on center rafters, that would be an extra cost ordering more to get 2' on center. Mine has 8' and I'm always worried whenever a large snow storm hits. I don't know what they were thinking when they designed it.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, we need something good for all the snow we get also. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

I am going to check out some of the sites listed.. We are wanting to transform a 24X24 building into a horse barn.We would like to have 2-3 stalls and a tack area.. What is a good size for a stall? We have QH's. We have 3 small barns/sheds in their pastures that they can use when ever they want, but we are wanting to spruce up our place and make it horse happy/friendly. I am so glad you started this topic.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

As am I  Hmm.. I honestly don't know how big mine are. I know they are bigger than the "norm". But all you have to worry about is if your horse is able to turn around and lay down comfortably.


----------



## Tink (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is a site with some ideas for barns:
Horse Barn Plans, Blueprints

I have horses that can't be shut in, so I just have a run-in here.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks

http://www.applevalleybarns.com/hdurango.html _This is something I'm interested in._


----------

